# Marriott's Villas at Doral Miami MVD



## Miss Marty (Jun 2, 2007)

*
Marriott's Villas at Doral *

Has anyone stayed at the Villas at Doral recently 
Have the 2 Bedroom (non-l/o) units been upgraded 
with new Marriott Bedding and Linens & Furnishings

How do they compare to:  Marriott SeaView in NJ
Marriott`s in Orlando FL --  Hilton Head Island SC

Which buildings are the best 
for a great first time experience


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 2, 2007)

*Photos: Marriott's Villas at Doral Miami MVD*

*
Marriott's Villas at Doral*

http://www.burapavong.com/miami05/imgp3798.html


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 2, 2007)

*Marriott's Villas at Doral*

*
 Doral Resort*

http://www.doralresort.com/

-


----------



## Lilli (Jun 14, 2007)

We were there in March.  Bldg. 7, on the end, is the newest bldg.  None of them have the new beds.  Bldg. 2 is at the pool, too close.  Then bldgs. 3,4,5,6--- #7 is the last one.  They all have nice view of the mini-lake. We like the corner units, because we have front and side view on the balcony.  I like bldg. 7 because the walk to the pool is good exercise (altho it's not that far)--and, of course, it's the newest bldg. so the furniture, floors, sinks, etc. are new.  It's a great resort.  You have complete use of the Doral Country Club, all the pools and restaurants.  They have a shuttle that will take you there whenever you want.  They are very nice at the desk and will show you a map of the resort and you can pretty much pick the unit you want...We love it there. It seems to be getting harder to get in. Have you traded there for this year??


----------

